# Asplundh worker falls on running chainsaw



## TXLiquid (Apr 19, 2012)

Tree trimmer injured after falling on running chain saw in Lebanon County | PennLive.com

Pa man 'fine' after falling on running chain saw | pennlive.com


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 19, 2012)

TXLiquid said:


> Tree trimmer injured after falling on running chain saw in Lebanon County | PennLive.com
> 
> Pa man 'fine' after falling on running chain saw | pennlive.com




Do they make "throat chaps":msp_scared:


----------



## derwoodii (Apr 20, 2012)

Lucky lad. 

Many years back twas looking into an similar accident. A nasty nick to an operator throat with hydro pole saw?? How'd you do that I asked??:msp_confused: & told it just happens Ok... Later I was to find the injured was not the operator, the crew had been fooling about with the saw like a sword fight till one got slashed. So they conjured up a story to tell the GF. :bang: You get this a lot with crews they cover each other as comrade will, should or should not. Many a wrecked truck, saws, gear, roofs and lost job profits seem to just happen when all fail safe and planning are in place.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 22, 2012)

derwoodii said:


> Lucky lad.
> 
> So they conjured up a story to tell the GF. :bang: You get this a lot with crews they cover each other as comrade will, should or should not. Many a wrecked truck, saws, gear, roofs and lost job profits seem to just happen when all fail safe and planning are in place.



That type of stuff happens a lot around here, something will happen, they will glamorize the story to others, to make it sound worse than it is and then play it down to the uppers.


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 30, 2012)

As we all know, you have to try to get the truth out of what the media says also. He slipped and fell, tumbled, rolled, whatever, down a bank. The saw was running. He fell across the bar and got cut. That doesn't mean the saw was runnig wide open and almost knocked his head off. I've had some pretty nice nicks just dragging my arm over a chain that wasn't running. I can imagine that rolling over a bar and chain that wasn't moving could still do some good damage, it just wouldn't sound as news worthy, Joe.


----------



## tree md (Apr 30, 2012)

rarefish383 said:


> As we all know, you have to try to get the truth out of what the media says also. He slipped and fell, tumbled, rolled, whatever, down a bank. The saw was running. He fell across the bar and got cut. That doesn't mean the saw was runnig wide open and almost knocked his head off. I've had some pretty nice nicks just dragging my arm over a chain that wasn't running. I can imagine that rolling over a bar and chain that wasn't moving could still do some good damage, it just wouldn't sound as news worthy, Joe.



I tripped and fell on a saw that was not running in a cluttered landing zone about 12 years ago. Left a nice little scar on my jaw without the saw even running.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 30, 2012)

I used to work at Assplunge and lets just say they will never win any safety awards.


----------



## TXLiquid (May 16, 2012)

Here is a short clip with the guy that was just on the national news


Tree-trimmer falls on chainsaw, survives | National News - WGAL Home


----------



## logbutcher (May 23, 2012)

*Chain Brake !*

Most of the self promoting " so-called "pros" here put down ANY kind of training, learning, or even PPE.

I learned late in life ( sorry, "learned" ) in a professional program for real professionals using chainsaws, to always use the chainbrake when needed. 

Sissy stuff to some of you machitos, but it is simple, easy to use, protects. ( Yes, I know, you've "...used a saw for years" without using PPE or a chain brake. Wonderful. :msp_confused

You start a saw, take a step with a saw running, move from one side of a tre to another, kick on the brake with your forearm. WTF do you think the device is for ? 

Why wasn't the saw tuned to idle --no moving chain ?

JMNSHEO


----------



## tree md (May 23, 2012)

logbutcher said:


> Most of the self promoting " so-called "pros" here put down ANY kind of training, learning, or even PPE.
> 
> I learned late in life ( sorry, "learned" ) in a professional program for real professionals using chainsaws, to always use the chainbrake when needed.
> 
> ...


 Hmm... Just wondering where you are getting that from... I mean most of the pros that I know here certainly do promote training, apprenticeship and PPE. As a matter of fact, I know of some who are specifically called out for unsafe methods and lack of PPE... 

Using your chain brake appropriately is chainsaw 101.


----------



## Gologit (May 23, 2012)

logbutcher said:


> Most of the self promoting " so-called "pros" here put down ANY kind of training, learning, or even PPE.
> 
> 
> JMNSHEO



Wrong. Again. Most of us value training if it pertains to our work. Learning is apart of living...if we don't learn we don't progress.
And PPE? Our insurance company requires it, common sense dictates that it be worn, and everybody on any job that I'm running either wears it or goes home.


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 24, 2012)

logbutcher said:


> Most of the self promoting " so-called "pros" here put down ANY kind of training, learning, or even PPE.
> 
> I learned late in life ( sorry, "learned" ) in a professional program for real professionals using chainsaws, to always use the chainbrake when needed.
> 
> ...



Yeah, uh, could ya show me where there are guys on here that "put down ANY training"


----------



## logbutcher (May 24, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah, uh, could ya show me where there are guys on here that "put down ANY training"



Easy: simple search for using PPE, ANY kind of training ( see posts from the pro pros putting down GOL, etc...), and the cute need to use "weekend warrior", "homeowner" as a term of endearment.:msp_unsure: You may also see posts from one of the sandbox crew on this thread. 

JMNSHEO


----------



## tree md (May 24, 2012)

So, you do a lot of the big nasties LB? A lot of production work? Do you make you living at this?

By all means, post up some of your work and show us how it's done.


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 26, 2012)

logbutcher said:


> Easy: simple search for using PPE, ANY kind of training ( see posts from the pro pros putting down GOL, etc...), and the cute need to use "weekend warrior", "homeowner" as a term of endearment.:msp_unsure: You may also see posts from one of the sandbox crew on this thread.
> 
> JMNSHEO



huh?


----------

